# Hosepipe bans



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you are aware, two water companies, South East water and Southern Water have introduced temporarily hosepipe bans with other Water companies certain to follow suit. Any of you guys on here customers of these companies? I've been thinking what if these bans are kept in place throughout the Autumn and beyond if we don't get significant rainfall? I guess for the majority of us, we can kiss goodbye to prepping our cars for Winter. I know these dissensions from the Water companies have to be made but from a selfish point of view and the all important Winter prep could be missed entirely. What are your thought's? Do you have other ways/means around this? Some of you probably will and some of us won't be able too. I'm going to get in quick before my Water company announces a hosepipe ban and give my car most probably it's last maintenance wash for quite a long time to come.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

ONR. Make up the solutions now (A Bucket full will see me through several washes as long as the car is not too dirty).
If the water companies invested more of their heinous profits into replacing the crumbling water infrastructure, there would be no need for bans.
It's hard for me to comprehend this living in Yorkshire as its rained pretty much every day since the so called 40degC day a few weeks ago. The reservoirs nearby look healthy and all the reservoirs are now linked to the South East so in theory it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## EricSab (May 9, 2020)

Maybe if anyone is thinking about getting a pressure washer time to start prioritosing one that can run off a standing water source, along with a couple of larger plastic containers /water tank and a trip to spotless water. 

Might start to become the norm


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

We'er a bloody island surrounded by water....


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

During previous hosepipe bans i managed to wash the car using multiple watering cans for rinsing - never going to be as good as a PW but at least you can wash the dust and pollen off.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a conversation with Thames Water a few years back. They confirmed the hosepipe ban was literally a hose pipe connected to a tap ban. I could fill up a 25l bucket with smaller buckets from my outside tap, and then run the PW from a hose feed in the 25l bucket. The end result was the same, the water usage the same, just more effort needed on my part to fill buckets.

OK morally not right, but most PWs should be able to draw water from a bucket. My old Karcher certainly can.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

percymon said:


> During previous hosepipe bans i managed to wash the car using multiple watering cans for rinsing - never going to be as good as a PW but at least you can wash the dust and pollen off.


I guess that's fine but when we eventually do get rainfall, particularly in the South East then the car will get more dirtier so using multiple watering cans could become more risky when compared to just light dust and pollen. Also more challenging when you want to prep your car for Winter.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

A waterless wash is the way to go for regular cleaning with the occasional wash when needed. 
I've thought about the AMMO NYC version but that is quite a bit of money for the kit. I will be looking into it because you can bet your bottom dollar that once the hosepipe bans are over, cost of supplying water to houses will rise to recover the costs spent repairing the infrastructure.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We'er a bloody island surrounded by water....


Bang 4 or 5 desalination plants around the coast and job done.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

Coops said:


> Bang 4 or 5 desalination plants around the coast and job done.


Some of us live with.....A Victorian age water supply!..... 9 million pound fine for Southern Water....and they still stealing water from chalk rivers....SHAME ON THEM......


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

The news feed i read included a ban on washing windows and cars which gave me the impression it is more than just a hosepipe ban Coming? Hope I read it wrong…


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I checked up on United utilities to see what they're planning, as I cycled past one of their reservoirs at Rivington last week and it was empty, with grass growing where the water should be. Apparently they have no plans at all to introduce restrictions. despite it being much drier than usual in the north west they still have 70% supplies which they can move around the region.

I think it's crazy that water companies can ask us to be more careful and introduce hosepipe bans when collectively they lose hundreds of millions of litres daily in leaks.
I've read somewhere, why the water companies cannot make the reservoirs which are dry much deeper whilst they have the opportunity. I'm sure it takes much more planning than driving a JCB in, but I do wonder what the population was the last time a reservoir was built. Demand is so great now that a few weeks of summer weather can cause big problems. Perhaps the water companies should prioritise supplies over shareholders dividends?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Slightly off topic but i remember them bull dozing villages and forest to make way for Kielder Water back in the day.
I think waterless wash is the way forward unless you can collect rain water for later use of course, in which case i am insanely jealous


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

On the last ban, I got confirmation from my local water company if a large bucket was filled with water could I draw a pressure washer feed from it, there response was yes as long as the bucket wasn’t filled with a hose.

worked a treat (kArcher), amazed really it didn’t use that much water either.

And yep have been past water leaks today of which the local company still hasn’t been out to fix !


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

This is usually brim full, I have never seen it this low. But thankfully United Utilities seem to have no intention of imposing restrictions. We have many reservoirs in Lancashire, they're bloody everywhere, plus we have Haweswater and Thirlmere in Cumbria.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Rinsing my car after a wash using a bucket and a MF mitt uses more water than using my cordless Worx Hydroshot pressure washer drawing from the bucket! So that's a win win.
The problem when I use ONR is I end up with a pe of MF towels that I need to bung in the washing machine afterwards lossii using MORE water in total than the 4 buckets I use normally (2 for 2BM wash and 1 to rinse after prewash spray and 1 to rinse after shampoo)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

My childhood was 70s and 80s. Talk back then was exactly the same. Droughts, hosepipe bans, needing new reservoirs, moving water from North to South, pictures of half empty reservoirs etc. Nothing in that regard has changed. 10million more people though. We might be more sympathetic if leaks were fixed, profits were less and we didn't have floods all winter.


----------



## evanhartshorne (Mar 15, 2013)

My best mate used to work for Severn Trent water and most of the reason for (let's say water collection and storage). Is that all the land or holes that's were earmarked for collection and storage have been flogged off when they were privatised.


----------



## O.C.D. (Jun 23, 2013)

I’m guessing the ban will be include car washing machines & jet wash bays at fuel stations too? What about professional detailers?

I had a couple of enginee from Severn Trent poking around the bottom of my drive a few weeks ago. Turns out there’s a leak on their supply of the stop tap and I’m lucky or else I’d be paying for the repair! I think it’s a trick to get me to pay for pipe insurance on my side of the property as they’re const dropping the warning leaflets through the door. Looking forward to having full pressure water when it’s sorted. If I’m allowed to use it!

To be fair, ST Water sent texts a few weeks ago asking customers to go easy on the water during the heat wave, then followed up saying thanks as it helped with keeping things as they are so no hosepipe bans due as far as I know. For now…


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

I'm on the west coast of Scotland where it rains just about every day but the east coast is struggling now which is the first time I've ever known it.

Might start selling you guys water


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Water, the new Oil…


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Coops said:


> Bang 4 or 5 desalination plants around the coast and job done.


If they switch them on!


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I'll just ignore any ban. grass is green and lush too from the sprinkler. that will be staying on. 

I'd like to see them try and enforce any fines. as said above they lose more in leaks from an under invested crumbling infrastructure as they line shareholders pockets. they want me to go without for the service I pay through the nose for?

I dont think so.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

kingswood said:


> I'll just ignore any ban. grass is green and lush too from the sprinkler. that will be staying on.
> 
> I'd like to see them try and enforce any fines. as said above they lose more in leaks from an under invested crumbling infrastructure as they line shareholders pockets. they want me to go without for the service I pay through the nose for?
> 
> I dont think so.


It is a weird one when you think of it like that. Imagine paying for your shopping and then they stop you at the door and take some out of your trolley🤔
It's just madness that as an island nation that regularly floods(not just in Winter) we have to struggle with water shortages. 😂


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

All the water companies are foreign owned, they have no interest in investing in Britain's infrastructure only extracting as much money as possible from us. Massively increasing the population through immigration and not building new infrastructure just leads to the current infrastructure being overwhelmed. 
Same with the flooding we don't have any more rainfall than in the past, what we have done is concrete over everything to build more housing and roads to cope with the increasing population from immigration, concrete doesn't absorb the rain water like greenbelt land so the rain water has no where to go and you get flooding.

I do prefer the rinseless washes and foaming waterless washes in the warmer dryer weather, the whole snowfoam multiple rinsing is just complete overkill to remove the lighter soiling you get on the car in the dryer weather, rinseless and waterless is so much quicker/easier and you don't have to worry about water spots.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Grass recovers when it rains after a dry spell…


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Coops said:


> Bang 4 or 5 desalination plants around the coast and job done.


They have turned them off because they're too expensive 








Thames Water ‘shut down emergency drought plant to save money’


A local MP questioned if the closure of the desalination plant in east London was because ‘they aren’t willing to pay and run it’




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Shiny said:


> I had a conversation with Thames Water a few years back. They confirmed the hosepipe ban was literally a hose pipe connected to a tap ban. I could fill up a 25l bucket with smaller buckets from my outside tap, and then run the PW from a hose feed in the 25l bucket. The end result was the same, the water usage the same, just more effort needed on my part to fill buckets.
> 
> OK morally not right, but most PWs should be able to draw water from a bucket. My old Karcher certainly can.



Could be worse mate, you could've suggested having the 25l bucket under the running tap while the hose draws water out of the bucket


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

NickP said:


> They have turned them off because they're too expensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was checking up on this over the weekend and read that it hasn't even been operational yet! And even if they did they'd need to do so much work to it. 

Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

kingswood said:


> I'll just ignore any ban. grass is green and lush too from the sprinkler. that will be staying on.
> 
> I'd like to see them try and enforce any fines. as said above they lose more in leaks from an under invested crumbling infrastructure as they line shareholders pockets. they want me to go without for the service I pay through the nose for?
> 
> I dont think so.


Some years back one of neighbour's did get fined for using a hosepipe connected to a sprinkler to keep his grass looking green, for me, the car can stay dirty and the grass can stay brown I'd rather be able to flush the toilet and shower..


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Do that many people use a hosepipe anymore? Car washing is not how it used to be,where Sundays the streets were full of everyone washing theirs. Gardening as well, we're forever hearing that flooding is caused by lack of lawns and gardens. So who are using all these hoses?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> Do that many people use a hosepipe anymore? Car washing is not how it used to be,where Sundays the streets were full of everyone washing theirs. Gardening as well, we're forever hearing that flooding is caused by lack of lawns and gardens. So who are using all these hoses?


Me on both.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I haven't joined the ONR/Rinseless/Waterless future yet, so I'm still dragging out the hosepipe etc. Thankfully for us in the SW we haven't had a hosepipe ban since forever (just looked, seems like 1996 was the last time). Also says every 5 years they do an assessment on how they can keep it this way for the next 25 years and have opened up new reservoirs etc. Most services are useless but SW Water do seem to be on the ball down here.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

2 weeks of rain forecasted from Monday for much of the country - Lets see how long they keep these delirious global warming agenda hosepipe bans going for and on that topic did you know average global temperatures have gone down slightly over the last 15 years, the great barrier reef has grown by as much as 30% in the same time and Ice coverage of the north pole is 10% higher than it was in 2000. Go watch "An Inconvenient Truth" now just for a laugh - According to that documentary that Al Gore got the Novel Peace Prize for, we should be underwater with no Ice at all and completely dead reefs. The globalists agenda is falling apart thankfully. 

Enjoy your hose pipes.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Confirmed ban for Yorkshire…. Brilliant…


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

sat1983 said:


> Confirmed ban for Yorkshire…. Brilliant…


Try and prepare your head around rinseless !


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Why don't water companies take advantage of low reservoir levels and remove the silt build up so as to restore the capacity to that as built? True it is hard to predict when the levels will be low so as to get the right equipment in place but surely it's not beyond the wit of man?
Given the recurring situation why not build more reservoirs? Yes that would mean an increase in taxes or costs or both but surely it is worth it for such a vital reseource - and while they are at it make them safe for wild swimming🥶


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tykebike said:


> Why don't water companies take advantage of low reservoir levels and remove the silt build up so as to restore the capacity to that as built? True it is hard to predict when the levels will be low so as to get the right equipment in place but surely it's not beyond the wit of man?
> Given the recurring situation why not build more reservoirs? Yes that would mean an increase in taxes or costs or both but surely it is worth it for such a vital reseource - and while they are at it make them safe for wild swimming🥶


This is what SWW have gradually done over the past couple of decades, adding reservoirs etc. We've also got some of, if not the cleanest water in the country at around 40-70 TDS. So far they said they don't want to introduce a ban but just everyone be aware it may, be necessary as a last resort. So we'll see.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Despite the increase in house building across the UK, there appears to have been no investment in the infrastructure, whether that's reservoirs, desalination plants or fixing leaks. IMO there needs to be stronger force from the regulators.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

Pension fund for other countries dated 2018 below!! (privatised water companies).......and again this winter I bet I will be flooded and become a island for a day or 2 (as roads in passible)....🙄 

How much have UK water companies made since privatisation?


Shareholders in the UK's nine privatised water companies have made *more than £6.5bn*from dividends and interest in the past five years, according to new research. Bosses of the nine companies were paid £58m in salary, bonuses, pensions and other benefits over the same five-year period, the GMB union found.............dated 2018...........


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's crazy to think our new potential PM in waiting wants to deregulate further.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I’m looking at a solution to enable me to run my Kranzle K10TS from a spare 100ltr water butt during the ban, the idea is to site the butt next to the PW and connect it with approximately 1m of hose thrown in the top of the butt. 
Question(s)
do I need a filter/strainer on the end of the hose in the butt (hard water area) or will it cause a problem with the required flow rate? 
Is 100ltr sufficient volume to wash 1-2 cars?
Would you recommend that I pipe the hose from the bottom of the butt?
If a filter/strainer is recommended, anyone have a suggestion/link for which one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

Daniel Hibbert Lawn Expert.....you tube...*BEAT the Lawn HOSE PIPE BAN...*


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Guys you can can't feed a PW from a container/butt if its been filled with tap water! Has to have been filled by rain water.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Every time I’ve used my PW in the past year, I’ve had to connect up the hose to the tap, and by doing so it was necessary to flush out the trapped air out before switching on my PW, and any water that was flushed through was dumped in my 100ltr water butt. Now I have a reasonable full water butt sat doing nothing so there’s no reason not to legally use it


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

m0bov said:


> Guys you can can't feed a PW from a container/butt if its been filled with tape water! Has to have been filled by rain water.


Well my water company said you can previously so that’s my way of doing it.

no Difference to people filling a paddling pool with buckets from a tap


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

For me, I never water the garden anyway, never will, gardening hurts, car cleaning now hurts, so I always pick the car over the garden, but I'd rather have water still coming out my tap than not, so the cars can wait but, at least we are better off than some French towns and Germanys electric power stations due to lack of rainfall, if only we could follow Spain's example..


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Unless the car ends up absolutely caked in mud, mine will get a waterless wash until further notice. Is it ideal? No of course not but instead of using 20 odd 5 litre buckets to wash two cars, i just use a load of cloths and then do one wash load along with the regular laundry.
Am i making a difference? No of course not, especially when one of the nighbours had a sprinkler on both lawns and is washing his car with a hosepipe that hea leaves running in between rinses.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

We are fortunate in the north west that so far, United utilities have no plans to introduce restrictions, as they have around 70% in reservoirs. But I remember the last hosepipe ban, we couldn't water the garden with the hose, nor could we wash the car. But the next door neighbours could still legally fill their huge inflatable paddling pool, which I estimated to hold around 2000 litres. Madness.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Pension fund for other countries dated 2018 below!! (privatised water companies).......and again this winter I bet I will be flooded and become a island for a day or 2 (as roads in passible)....🙄
> 
> How much have UK water companies made since privatisation?
> 
> ...


so why isn't the gov cracking down on it? if they advertised the same jobs with a bog standard salary, someone would do it, without stupid bonuses, and speaking of which, what do they do for these "bonuses"?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

G.P said:


> Some years back one of neighbour's did get fined for using a hosepipe connected to a sprinkler to keep his grass looking green, for me, the car can stay dirty and the grass can stay brown I'd rather be able to flush the toilet and shower..


really? I asked google "has anyone ever been prosecuted for using a hosepipe when in a hosepipe ban?" and it came back as "none" basically


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> really? I asked google "has anyone ever been prosecuted for using a hosepipe when in a hosepipe ban?" and it came back as "none" basically


To be fair he did say fined, not prosecuted, you can get an on the spot fine without it going to prosecution.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

__
http://instagr.am/p/ChVAYLGu1eV/


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

My local water company are offering free water saving stuff. So I ordered a free 200litre water butt 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

bidderman1969 said:


> so why isn't the gov cracking down on it? if they advertised the same jobs with a bog standard salary, someone would do it, without stupid bonuses, and speaking of which, what do they do for these "bonuses"?


Because the gov'nt don't care about the proletariat only those that lobby them or make large shareholder groups 'happy', that's the money go round (in some circles) and not the harder less popular (with shareholders) make/govern a good service delivery. I.e. water supplies, distribution and treatment, which would mean shareholders get less and lesser immoral remuneration for CEO's / 'executive' board participants?


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

My supplier, Thames Water, is starting a hosepipe ban on 24th August. I was just looking on their site for more information because I was in 2 minds about washing the car this weekend and I've just noticed that it says: 

If you’re a Blue Badge holder or are on our Priority Services Register with a mobility issue, you can still use a hose for:

Watering your garden/allotment and plants
Cleaning your vehicles
Cleaning windows, walls, paths, patios or other artificial outdoor surfaces like artificial grass
Filling or maintaining a domestic pond
I'm not sure if this applies to other water providers but might be useful information for some.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

macmark said:


> My supplier, Thames Water, is starting a hosepipe ban on 24th August. I was just looking on their site for more information because I was in 2 minds about washing the car this weekend and I've just noticed that it says:
> 
> If you’re a Blue Badge holder or are on our Priority Services Register with a mobility issue, you can still use a hose for:
> 
> ...


Struggling to understand the non discrininatory / inclusive / levelling up rational and logic behind those rules , perhaps the ceo of thames water or familly member holds a blue badge?
Does that mean one can use a hose to wash a blue badge holder car, or the actual disables person has to wash the car!

I think I'll have to let my (cleaned) recycling wheelie bin collect rain / 'overflow' water then use the washer from the wheelie bin !
Not sure how i'll be able to use the de-ionised water filters though .


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Struggling to understand the non discrininatory / inclusive / levelling up rational and logic behind those rules , perhaps the ceo of thames water or familly member holds a blue badge?
> Does that mean one can use a hose to wash a blue badge holder car, or the actual disables person has to wash the car!
> 
> I think I'll have to let my (cleaned) recycling wheelie bin collect rain / 'overflow' water then use the washer from the wheelie bin !
> Not sure how i'll be able to use the de-ionised water filters though .


From the TW site:

"We know some people have restricted mobility which will make using a watering can or bucket instead tricky."

and

*"I qualify for an exception due to mobility issues – does this also extend to my spouse or carer?*
No, the exception only applies to the person with the mobility issue."

So from that I would say that it would have to be the person with the disability that washes the car.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> really? I asked google "has anyone ever been prosecuted for using a hosepipe when in a hosepipe ban?" and it came back as "none" basically


That is what I was told by other neighbours, so no doubt the story changed as it went down the line....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

Ha....I asked my neighbour who's on a blue badge...(wheel chair bound)..... if he wanted to wash 3 cars......NO thanks...I can't even get the hose out to water my pot's.....say's all really......(totally bananas to me)...


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

As the local hosepipe ban comes into effect next week I gave the car a last wash with the PW, and as anticipated the local Karen decided to come out and speak to me telling me that there’s a hosepipe ban and I shouldn’t be washing my car. So I politely told Him that the local ban doesn’t come into effect until the 26th, and I had a 100ltr water butt connected to the PW, so I was perfectly entitled to continue with washing my car


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

One of the local chavs had a pop at me when i was polishing the waterless wash off the car yetserday, so i asked him to find the buckets etc.
He just looked at me like i was talking some alien language


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Won't it be a civil offence and not a 'criminal' one, so rozzers won't be tazer/pepper spraying folks, it'll just be concienscious neighbourghs informing/witnessing the 'offence'?
Maybe for the future all new houses sould be built with rain water harvesting for house external and toilet flushing purposes, and 
a way to return water to the water co's for payment, like electricity...? And note this at worst would be grey water retuns and NOT black(brown, )/ sewage treatment... (as opposed to just dumping it in rivers/water corseways/the sea), although on this perhaps it should dumped in water companies' board members and environment ministers back gardens first.) grrrr!


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

The water company has already announced that Karen’s shouldn’t contact the police to report anyone breaking the ban as it’s a civil offence


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah don't contact the police, please contact your water authority to report people breaking the 'rules'.

Our ban started today, last night/early morning was the heaviest rain I've seen all year haha, typical!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It rained here last night too and considering i am using a product that some will see as heretical, the beading is quite impressive. It will never replace a proper wash with shampoo but for now, it' suits me just fine and to be fair, it's only the bodywork i am using it on, the wheels get cleaned using a dedicated wheel cleaner as i can get away with 4 buckets of water to do them rather than the 20 or so i would need to do the whole car.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I got Asda delivered yesterday and some Karen came across, looked in my bag and tool the Fillet Steak out. Said the cows produce to much methane and its killing the Ozone. I nodded like a donkey and let them take away the (expensive food) I'd paid for.

same principle with a hosepipe ban. we're an island surrounded by water, a crumbling infrastructure maintained by greedy investment firms, a 'ban' that doesn't provide any facts on how much it will 'save' and we accept it!?

its crazy. much like the iron melted for the war effort - most of it was useless and went to waste. but it makes people feel like they're helping and diverts from the truth that the water companies are inept, greedy and then blame us for using the service we pay for


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

kingswood said:


> I got Asda delivered yesterday and some Karen came across, looked in my bag and tool the Fillet Steak out. Said the cows produce to much methane and its killing the Ozone. I nodded like a donkey and let them take away the (expensive food) I'd paid for.
> 
> same principle with a hosepipe ban. we're an island surrounded by water, a crumbling infrastructure maintained by greedy investment firms, a 'ban' that doesn't provide any facts on how much it will 'save' and we accept it!?
> 
> its crazy. much like the iron melted for the war effort - most of it was useless and went to waste. but it makes people feel like they're helping and diverts from the truth that the water companies are inept, greedy and then blame us for using the service we pay for


What so some random came to your front door and stole your steak? Bizarre mate.


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Well, I've got myself a Worx Hydroshot (had an attachment to a 2L bottle) and some waterless / rinseless wash Mini review here so I'm hoping that'll see me through


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

vsideboy said:


> What so some random came to your front door and stole your steak? Bizarre mate.


I’m still trying to compute this.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

LeeH said:


> I’m still trying to compute this.


lol, needs to be read after the post above where the kid was washing his car and some Karen came across and started moaning at him.

and also im from Yorkshire so a) to poor to buy Fillet and if I could afford it b) too tight!


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

kingswood said:


> lol, needs to be read after the post above where the kid was washing his car and some Karen came across and started moaning at him.
> 
> and also im from Yorkshire so a) to poor to buy Fillet and if I could afford it b) too tight!


Ha, couldn't you have pointed out that she was breathing and so producing unnecessary CO2 'polution' ! And no doubt farting so contributing to unnecessay methane emissions too..! 

Thought... If you were paying the kid, then wouldn't that be business therefore OK for hose use ?  Or due to cost of living can't afford to pay a 'business' there have to DIY ! (Sorry all valet & detailing bizs here :-( (But I'll happilly pay you ...£5 to 'borrow' youe hosepipes on site


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

No hose pipe ban announced yet by Anglian water so I’ll continue washing my car until they do.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Solutions easy. Just pour all the water out from our hydrogen cars that we are all going to apparently drive. Kills two birds with one stone 😂


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> No hose pipe ban announced yet by Anglian water so I’ll continue washing my car until they do.


Yep we’re still ok here and it’s rained all day.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Just in case there are any Thames Water customers, the hosepipe ban has been lifted here now.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Our local lake is over 7m down. Looks like a rinseless winter to 💩💩💩


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

m0bov said:


> Guys you can can't feed a PW from a container/butt if its been filled with tap water! Has to have been filled by rain water.


Sorry to contradict you but I have a statement from Yorkshire Water saying yes you can fill up the bucket (in my case) from a free running tap and then syphon it off into the pressure washer. They advised me to keep it within reason though. I have printed the reply and laminated it to show to protestors.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Yesterday was the 1st day for weeks where there was no rain in West Yorkshire yet they still have a hosepipe ban. 
Even had local flood warnings for several days last week so the ban is now well and truly ignored.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

RS3 said:


> Yesterday was the 1st day for weeks where there was no rain in West Yorkshire yet they still have a hosepipe ban.
> Even had local flood warnings for several days last week so the ban is now well and truly ignored.


If shipping from the U.K. to France wasn’t such a complicated, expensive mess id get you to post me a few buckets full 🤪🤪😎😎


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

RS3 said:


> Yesterday was the 1st day for weeks where there was no rain in West Yorkshire yet they still have a hosepipe ban.
> Even had local flood warnings for several days last week so the ban is now well and truly ignored.


Yep flood warnings in place and rain most days now and YW are saying the ban could last until spring


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Never had one here yet Lincolnshire is described as a dry county. Anglia water want to create a new reservoir.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Where I am in France the water restrictions have FINALLY ended so I have been able to get the PW out again, just in time for the winter prep! It's been a nice change to use all my own kit instead of the stuff at the local jetwash I must say! 

I'd basically been doing touchless washes all throughout summer so the bucket wash the other day was something special! I used GT Decon shampoo instead of my usual Autowash to try and get a deeper clean that was probably warranted. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

olliewills said:


> Where I am in France the water restrictions have FINALLY ended so I have been able to get the PW out again, just in time for the winter prep! It's been a nice change to use all my own kit instead of the stuff at the local jetwash I must say!
> 
> I'd basically been doing touchless washes all throughout summer so the bucket wash the other day was something special! I used GT Decon shampoo instead of my usual Autowash to try and get a deeper clean that was probably warranted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thought you’d been quiet, I guess smugly using your jet wash 🤪🤪🤬🤬


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

121DOM said:


> Thought you’d been quiet, I guess smugly using your jet wash


Haha yeah I haven't checked in much here over the last few months mainly because of other stuff going on. Good news is that the groundworks for the house should be starting this week which mean I can start updating my garage build thread! 

I guess I also found a quiet routine during the restrictions which covered the basics but wasn't exactly thrilling so didn't give me much to talk about!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

No hosepipe ban in Lancashire. All the reservoirs near me are brim full although they were well down in summer.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

According to Direct Hoses Facebook page Yorkshire Water have lifted the hosepipe ban today.


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

macmark said:


> According to Direct Hoses Facebook page Yorkshire Water have lifted the hosepipe ban today.



They have, i got an email this afternoon saying that the ban had been lifted


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

woodycivic said:


> They have, i got an email this afternoon saying that the ban had been lifted


Dont get too exited - all the water's now going to freeze and a) won't come out of our taps/hoses b) water pipes will freeze then lead to flooding and lead to water shortages..🥶    ?
And what happened to all our previous sites animated smilies.


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Dont get too exited - all the water's now going to freeze and a) won't come out of our taps/hoses b) water pipes will freeze then lead to flooding and lead to water shortages..🥶    ?
> And what happened to all our previous sites animated smilies.


Typical isnt it, i was looking forward to the ban lift to give my car a good clean and now its absolutely freezing!


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I checked yorkshire waters website on saturday to see the latest - ban still in place  decided as the grit is now going down i need the karcher running so ordered a water butt and all the filters, etc which was supposed to be delivered yesterday and then heard the ban was lifted - £70+ wasted................................😢


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

robby71 said:


> I checked yorkshire waters website on saturday to see the latest - ban still in place  decided as the grit is now going down i need the karcher running so ordered a water butt and all the filters, etc which was supposed to be delivered yesterday and then heard the ban was lifted - £70+ wasted................................😢


Gives you 6 months to fill until the next one comes in mate, silver cloud.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

bluechimp said:


> Gives you 6 months to fill until the next one comes in mate, silver cloud.


Well water butt ordered last Sunday with next day delivery still hasn't arrived so i cancelled via Ebay and got a refund  - DPD sent another text this morning saying it'll be here later today - i'll just refuse to accept it (been at their depot for 3 days according to tracking)


----------

